# Dwarf Hair Grass Question



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So........ after my Dwarf Hair Grass was in the tank for about 2 weeks, it started to turn brown - probably the 'shock' period and getting used to my tank.

I put some root tabs in the tank and almost all the brown is gone! 

Now, I've noticed that they used to be tall "tufts" of grass, and a few pieces would come up between the gravel here and there a few centemeters away from the main 'tufts'. Recently, the plant seems to be shorter, and it's become many 'mini' plants. There are a few runners with baby tufts on them, but it's mainly a bunch of baby tufts that have come from the main one and the main one is gone.... weird. Anyhoo, I took some of the babies and put them in my other tank, to try to start a lawn in there, and then re-planted most of the new babies back where they used to be.

Is that how DHG grows? It sends off runners, yes, but do the main plants kind of die off and spread into a bunch of babies? (The other 3 big tufts that I have in the tank are starting to do the same thing.) 

I just wasn't sure if maybe my main plant kinda fell apart, but these all seem to be new babies.

Kinda' cool, as there's a lot of them, and I'll soon have a lawn! XD


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It must be normal as that is how my giant hair grass does. But you should have seperated the bunch before planting. If you didn't what is happening is that the roots got over crowded


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

When I planted it, I turned the 2 bunches that I bought into 4 bunches.... but they seem to be much shorter and greener now, and are all coming up out of the gravel - the pieces that come out look new... so I'm guessing the parent plant kinda' dies off and tons of little babies are left. It's kind of neat! I'll re-plant the babies, but I'm going to transfer more into the 36g and get a little lawn growing in there!


----------

